# 60 cm opti-white - Update



## JEK (1 Mar 2011)

I've just ordered a 60x30x36 cm tank and equipment. Looking very much forward to start my first hi-tech planted, that's not a nano.  

Specs:

Lightning: Arcadia overtank luminaire 2x24 w (the old model)
Filtration: Circulation only, no filter. I'll be using a koralia nano 900 l/h.
Substrate: AS Amazonia normal and powder type.
CO2: Mini kit with 95 g bottle

I haven't decided the layout yet, but I've ordered 25 kg of sieryu stone so an iwagumi is not unlikely.  

It will probably take a week or two before I can start as all equipment is bought from abroad. Unfortately we don't don't have ADA or good quality rimless and braceless tanks in Denmark.


----------



## Tom (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*

Lots of new journals starting at the moment, this is good!
Looking forward to seeing this. My only thought is that the Koralia might not be enough on it's own. Although it is 900lph and it can move a lot of water, the broadness of its outlet means that you won't get as much current as you would from a normal outlet or spray bar. See how it goes though, it might be fine

Tom


----------



## Radik (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*

Nice but that co2 95g will last you about 2 weeks at best. Consider something bigger in long run. Good luck.


----------



## JEK (1 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> Nice but that co2 95g will last you about 2 weeks at best. Consider something bigger in long run. Good luck.


Sure about that? From what I heard it should last about a month...


> My only thought is that the Koralia might not be enough on it's own. Although it is 900lph and it can move a lot of water, the broadness of its outlet means that you won't get as much current as you would from a normal outlet or spray bar. See how it goes though, it might be fine


You might be right about that. I'll try to change it to the one on 1600 l/h.


----------



## Mrmikey (1 Mar 2011)

*60 cm opti-white*

Definatly go for a more co2 than 95g, I used to use them and ended up getting through 1 every two weeks. If u buy a regulator and a bigger co2 bottle you'll save yourself a lot of bother in the long run.


----------



## flygja (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*

Why won't you be using a filter? I'm guessing the bacteria in the subtrate is gonna do all the nitrogen cycle work? A bit skeptical here but eager to be proven wrong!


----------



## Tom (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*

I'm sure I read somewhere that a lot of people now (I think it was mainly Europe) are either using very small filters but a high turnover, or just pumps. Can't remember where though...


----------



## Gfish (2 Mar 2011)

*60 cm opti-white*

That makes sense doesn't it? I noticed on my 5ft tank that when I doubled filtration, plant life went downhill. The plants were healthiest in the early stages when I had only one small filter running. This was before I went high tech though. 
But it does make me keep thinking about trying a tank with only one small filter and sticking this way. I guess the only way to measure the difference would be to stick with as close a setup as possible, with the same fish stocking density. I'm also thinking of removing alot of the small media and only have chunky foam and large items to allow more water flow. So lose the surface area of the trays of sintered glass media altogether.

This Walsted method I read of keeps drawing me in 

Good luck with your new tank and I'll look forward to following your journal 

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## JEK (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Why won't you be using a filter? I'm guessing the bacteria in the subtrate is gonna do all the nitrogen cycle work?



Thats the idea. I have a small filter if it doesn't work.


----------



## JEK (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*



			
				Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Definatly go for a more co2 than 95g, I used to use them and ended up getting through 1 every two weeks. If u buy a regulator and a bigger co2 bottle you'll save yourself a lot of bother in the long run.



Something I will consider for sure.
I'm using it on a 27 l now and it have lasted 3 weeks so far...


----------



## Radik (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> Radik said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nice but that co2 95g will last you about 2 weeks at best. Consider something bigger in long run. Good luck.


Sure about that? From what I heard it should last about a month...

Yes I am sure my 400g bottle lasted 2 months and I am using solenoid so it is turned off over night. I had it on 45L (covered tank) 1bubble per seconds for one month and then 80L (open tank) 4 bubles per second for another month so 60L average. Open and closed tank do huge difference + surface agitation.


----------



## JEK (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> JEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That means you've had 2,5 bps on average. With a solenoid the CO2 should last roughly twice as long as without soleniod.
So it would have lasted around a month running 24/7... At my bubble rate it would have lasted around  2 months without solenoid. 
I have used my 95 bottle for 3 weeks at little over 1 bps, running 24/7.
So if your bottle was at my size it would have lasted only  around 2 weeks.
I hope my "math" makes sense, I'm not sure it's correct.  
I think you bubble counter is very different from mine or you may have had a leak...


----------



## Radik (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*

Right your's bubbles can be of different size than my. Also bigger tank has bigger surface area so a lot more CO2 will escape. But try it and see.


----------



## JEK (2 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> Right your's bubbles can be of different size than my. Also bigger tank has bigger surface area so a lot more CO2 will escape. But try it and see.


Will do that.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## JEK (4 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*

I changed the pump to 1600 l/h, but now I'm getting worried that it will be too much as I'm considering to use my eden 501 filter on the tank also (it's on 300 l/h). What do you guys think? Will the circulation be too powerful?


----------



## JEK (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*

Any opinion on this?


----------



## John Starkey (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*

i Dont see why it should be too much,is the output not controllable ?

john.


----------



## JEK (5 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> i Dont see why it should be too much,is the output not controllable ?
> 
> john.



You got a point there. Hehe   It has adjustable output, I never thought about that. How stupid.


----------



## JEK (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

The tank arrived today.  
Here's a few pics, crappy as usual..  











(i realized that it's very diffucult to control a bag with aquasoil if you try to take photos at the same time.. Aquasoil looks really messy on the floor  )

I played around a little with some of the rocks. Nothing final, it's just to give you an idea of what the rocks looks like.
Are they too small?


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

It could be an interesting ascape jek... Not the norm for the 'Iwagumi' look, but good all the same.   

I'm guessing your not wanting a classic iwagumi arrangement?


----------



## JEK (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> It could be an interesting ascape jek... Not the norm for the 'Iwagumi' look, but good all the same.
> 
> I'm guessing your not wanting a classic iwagumi arrangement?



Thanks for your comment, Mark
I haven't decided anything yet. I'm just playing.  I'm not even sure if it's going to be an iwagumi, I also got some wood.


----------



## Celestial (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

Phwoar! That looks fantastic Jek!  Certainly inspires me to rescape!


----------



## JEK (10 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

Thank you, Brendan!


----------



## JEK (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

It won't be an iwagumi... Still needs some adjustments, but you get the idea.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

that looks better than just the rock. Nice wood!


----------



## JEK (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

Thanks!


----------



## JEK (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*



 
I'm think the planting will be very simple. E. acicularis in the background, E. parvula in the foreground, the wood partially covered with moss and either ferns growing on the wood or crypts at the base of it...


----------



## Tom (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

Looks very nice, I like this second wood layout  I'd be tempted to go for slightly more depth of substrate though before you add the powder, but that's just me.


----------



## JEK (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

Thank you, Tom. The substrate will be deeper, but I don't bother to much with it before I'm finished moving around the hardscape.


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

I much prefer scape one.


----------



## JEK (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I much prefer scape one.


The iwagumi or the first one with driftwood?


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

The first driftwood one, I dunno, it just has something more about it, I can see it as very low plant wise with the wood doing all the talking.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

One to watch for sure, I also preferred the first wood layout!


----------



## JEK (18 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*




What's your opinion on this one?


----------



## JEK (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Hardscape time!*

Hardscape is finished!



Any suggestions on planting?


----------



## Tom (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Choosing plants*

Nice! I'm just wondering if it might look even better shifted an inch or two to the left?

Plant wise, you need some moss! Then if it was shifted left a bit, I'd have some tenellus up the sides and round the back, and some Glosso in the foreground

Tom


----------



## JEK (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Choosing plants*

Thanks, Tom. You might be right about that... 
There will definitely be moss. I was thinking about UG, bolbitis and crypts... What do you think about that?


----------



## vitlated (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Choosing plants*

Can you please tell where do you get the 60cm opti white aquarium?


----------



## JEK (23 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Choosing plants*



			
				vitlated said:
			
		

> Can you please tell where do you get the 60cm opti white aquarium?



I got it from www.garnelenhaus.de


----------



## JEK (19 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Choosing plants*

The tank has been running a week now. However, it wasn't fully planted until today. 

My brother is abroad with the camera so this is a very, very, very crappy picture taken with my mobile. 




Well, at least the pics can only get better from now.   My brother is having a DSLR with him home, so maybe I'll be able to take some decent pics soon.

So if you can ignore the bad picture quality, what do you think of the layout?
The rock on the wood is only the to keep it from floating btw. It's not some new innovative style.  

Plant list:

Foreground:
Eleocharis parvula

Midground: 
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"
Cryptocoryne becketii var. petchii
Christmas moss (tied to small stones around the base of the wood)

On the wood:
Bolbitis heudelotii
Weeping moss
Microsurum pteropus "narrow"

Background:
Rotala indica
Rotala wallichii
Micranthemum umbrosum
Elocharis acicularis (which probably will be removed)

Other: 
Riccia fluitans (which will be removed)


----------



## bigmatt (19 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Choosing plants*

mmmmmmmm...tasty....
That's gonna look fantastic!
M


----------



## JEK (19 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*

Thank you, bigmatt!


----------



## nayr88 (20 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*

Nice start mate, I liked the hardscape you had further up the page but this ones still cool.

What's the flowrate on the filter? I think your going to do some serious money on co2 bottle man!!


----------



## JEK (20 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Nice start mate, I liked the hardscape you had further up the page but this ones still cool.
> 
> What's the flowrate on the filter? I think your going to do some serious money on co2 bottle man!!



From the start I actually used the layout with the rocks and wood sloping from right to left, but I did'nt like the outcome after planting, so I ordered som more plants and made this layout.

The filter is on 300 l/h and the PH is on 1750 l/h.  So the flow is pretty good... 8) 
We'll see with the CO2, I might purchase a larger system if it gets too expensive.


----------



## nayr88 (20 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*

i promise you it WILL be to expensive haha

yeah mate flow seems good, where did you pick the filter up from looks really smart.


----------



## JEK (20 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*

The filter is an eden 501. I think it can be bought on ebay...


----------



## JEK (24 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*

Found my old (very old) digital camera and took a snap shot. The quality is still awful, but at least it's an improvement from the former picture.  






Things are going are going pretty well so far. I'm changing 50% every other or third day, the aquasoil is still coloring the water a bit. 
Some of the crypt leaves are melting, but there's already new ones on the way. Bolbitis weren't looking good so I cut of all leaves today. I hope it survives.
I have a little thread algae, but almost solely on melting leaves, so hopefully it won't become a problem...

I'm not sure about the riccia... Do you think I should keep it? I sure if it's just a disturbing element or it actually gives some variation in the sides of the layout... What do you think?


----------



## JEK (28 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*

I'm thinking of buying some amano shrimps and otocinclus today. 
The problem is that I live rather far from a good shop and I don't have any test kits for ammonia and nitrate..   So I have to drive 20 km to buy the test kits and test the water and if the parameters are good I'll have to drive further 60 km to a shop where the species I want are in stock. 
Do you even think this is worth the bother or will there probably still be ammonia and/or nitrate in the water? The tank has been running for a little over 2 weeks btw.


----------



## nayr88 (28 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*

Not a bad picture at all  

Really like this tank, I know what you mean about the riccia, it looks OK....just keep it trimmed in shape otherwise it gets abit messy.

If you was to ring the store 1st and ask if they will do test on you water if you bring some in  I'm sure they will, and if they say its all clear than get the otto.


----------



## JEK (28 May 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Really like this tank, I know what you mean about the riccia, it looks OK....just keep it trimmed in shape otherwise it gets abit messy.
> 
> If you was to ring the store 1st and ask if they will do test on you water if you bring some in  I'm sure they will, and if they say its all clear than get the otto.



Thanks mate. 
My plan is also take a sample of water with me.


----------



## JEK (1 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - Planted!*




Things are still going well in the tank (Seiryu stone's only there to keep the wood from floating).
I've had some problems with the microsorum leaves turning black and dying, so I had to remove most of the leaves. 
Except from that (and the bolbitis) are all plants doing well, but they're not growing as fast as Marks.  
I need you to bless my plants, Mark!  

Yesterday I trimmed the R. indica and removed the lower part with emersed leaves, so it''s looking a bit empty in the left side right now.

This crappy picture shows just how brown the new leaves on C. becketii var. petchii are. I think it's going to look good together with the reddish stems. I hope to create a feeling of autumn in the scape, when it grows in.









Next week I'll get access to a Canon 40D so hopefully I'll be able to take better pictures.


----------



## JEK (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

Suggestions on fish are welcome btw.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

Nice layout!  That wood is gorgeous. 

Once the ferns, moss and crypts mature, it will be a great aquascape.



			
				JEK said:
			
		

> ...but they're not growing as fast as Marks.


I don't think many folk can do that!  Nothing wrong with slow and steady.


----------



## JEK (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice layout!  That wood is gorgeous.
> 
> Once the ferns, moss and crypts mature, it will be a great aquascape.
> 
> ...



Thanks, George.  
No, he's in a class of his own. I'm happy as long as there's no algaeproblems.


----------



## toadass (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*



> I'm happy as long as there's no algaeproblems



Ye keep it looking clean Johan, you got to prefer algae free to fast growth....... nice looking scape


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

very nice setup jek  ive just put a load of bolbitus in my nano so im hoping it moves ok from my spare tank to that one as the spare didnt have co2


----------



## Morgan Freeman (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

Galaxy Rasboras?


----------



## JEK (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> very nice setup jek  ive just put a load of bolbitus in my nano so im hoping it moves ok from my spare tank to that one as the spare didnt have co2


Thanks, mate. Good luck with the bolbitis.  



> Ye keep it looking clean Johan, you got to prefer algae free to fast growth....... nice looking scape


Thank you!



> Galaxy Rasboras?


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JEK (2 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

Had a little disaster with the CO2 kit today. I was  changing the canister and this was what happened: 


The guy I bought it from will send a new tomorrow so I will probably have CO2 again saturday. Is it best to turn off the light until I got CO2 again or maybe shorten the photoperiod to a couple of hours only?

nayr88; you were right about that it would get too expensive with the small CO2 kit - especially when the regulator breaks after changing canister two times.  
I'm going to buy a larger system very soon.


----------



## JEK (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

If anyone could answer my question about the photoperiod, I will be most grateful.


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

I think that, under the understanding from The CEG, is that light drives the plants demand for all other requirements. So if you can't meet the Co2 it demands turning down the light will reduce the amount of Co2 and ferts that the plants need.

So yes, if you have no Co2 turn your lights off or at least reduce the photoperiod.


----------



## CeeJay (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> So yes, if you have no Co2 turn your lights off or at least reduce the photoperiod.


This is good advice Bob, and your understanding of the light is correct   . However, I would turn the lights off altogether. Saves so much grief on the re-start   
Mine were off for 6 days recently whilst awaiting spares from Aquamedic and plants were fine running on ambient light. They leant a bit towards the window but soon straightened themselves up once everything was up and running again


----------



## JEK (3 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

Many thanks! That was also what I suspected, but good to have it confirmed from you guys.


----------



## JEK (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

The new CO2 kit should arrive tomorrow. What's do you think is the best strategy now? Photoperiod and CO2 levels like before the "blackout" or a more soft start with shorter photoperiod? (the light was turned on for 7 hours before the CO2 accident)


----------



## nayr88 (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

shame about that reg mate, are they charging you??


----------



## JEK (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

I ordered a JBL regulator and 500 disposable CO2 bottle and it arrived today. But... It does'nt work!!!!
Both of the gauges shows the correct pressure, but nothing happens when I open the needle valve. I'm so irritated right now.


----------



## JEK (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

Something is missing here, right?


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

wtf is that?? haha

man thats bad luck  did you buy on ebay ?


----------



## JEK (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> blimey is that?? haha
> 
> man thats bad luck  did you buy on ebay ?



No, it's from a web-shop here in Denmark. But I'll recieve a new one tomorrow, fortunately.


----------



## JEK (8 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

More suggestions on fish are much appreciated. Going to buy them this week, probably.


----------



## JEK (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 3 weeks*

CO2 is finally back and the plants don't seem to have suffered so much from the blackout.  
I also purchased some fish today. I ended up with a shoal of rosy tetras, 5 otocinclus, 8 amanos and 1 Corydoras habrosus. 

The cory should have been a oto, but it seems that the shopkeeper catched it by mistake. Can't blame him, they are rather similar in size, markings and color... I love corydoras so I think I'll buy a few more, even though I didn't had corys in mind for this tank. Habrosus grows only to about 3 cm, so I don't think they'll be able to mess around with the substrate.

The oto's and amanos started to do their thing instantly, so it seems like they acclimatized without problems.

As the layout well be rather dense planted when it grows in, I'm thinking of adding a shoal of another species later. Maybe something really small like B. maculatus... Do you guys have think I should add another species? 

I also have acess to a Canon EOS 40 D, so hopefully I'll be able to take some good pictures now.


----------



## JEK (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weeks*

I'm trying out the new camera. Still much to learn...





This was just a snapshot on auto...




Do you guys have any advice on camera settings for full tank shots?
The camera is a Canon EOS 40D and the lens is a Canon EW-83F 24-70 mm 1:2.8.
I also have a Canon speedlite 580 EX external flash.
I don't have any tripod, but I'll buy one soon if I can't convince the camera owner (my brother  ) that he needs a one.


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weekns*

nice shots mate 

how much did you pic the gear up for?


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weekns*

nice shots mate 

how much did you pic the gear up for?


----------



## JEK (10 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weekns*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> nice shots mate
> 
> how much did you pic the gear up for?



I don't know. It's my brothers camera I just borrow it.


----------



## JEK (14 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weeks*

Sorry for the ugly equipment... 



Trimmed the stems yesterday...

I thinking of making following changes in the layout;
Moving Micranthemum umbrosum growing in the right corner to the left middle of the tank.
Removing riccia and add some small seiryu stones instead.

What do you think of those changes?

As you can see is the water still tinted a bit. How long is it normal for aquasoil to color the water if you got hard water  (20+ DH, KH around 15)?


----------



## JEK (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weeks*

I would appreciate if anyone could help with my question about Aquasoil.


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weeks*

are you sure its not the wood thats releasing tannins


----------



## JEK (15 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weeks*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> are you sure its not the wood thats releasing tannins


It could be the wood, or a combination of both... But I've already used the large piece in a smaller tank and I don't remember it staining the water as much as in this tank...


----------



## JEK (16 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weeks*

Finally... The wood sinks.


----------



## JEK (19 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60 cm opti-white - 4 weeks*

Long time since last update. I have a little fight against brown thread algae atm. Very annoying...


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jul 2011)

Hi JEK
Can you tell me the name of the small external filter your using.
hoggie


----------



## Westyggx (20 Jul 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi JEK
> Can you tell me the name of the small external filter your using.
> hoggie





			
				JEK said:
			
		

> I bought it from a swedish, private seller: http://www.plantswap.se/forum/viewtopic ... highlight=
> I don't know were else it can be bought.
> Maybe I can help you to get contact with the seller, if you're interested...



 asked the same Q yesterday mate via PM this was his response.


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jul 2011)

Cheers Westyggx
I didn't read the whole thread  
Getting back to the filter he states its a Eden filter. :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AQUARIUM-EXTE ... 4cf678dacc
A tad expensive for what we want it for I guess  
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Westyggx (20 Jul 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Cheers Westyggx
> I didn't read the whole thread
> Getting back to the filter he states its a Eden filter. :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AQUARIUM-EXTE ... 4cf678dacc
> A tad expensive for what we want it for I guess
> ...



It wasnt on the thread mate i PMd him the question so i posted his reply for you, how much is it out of interest as i am at work an Ebay is blocked. cheers


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Bud
Its £44.00 including postage....Dispatched within the UK.
hoggie


----------



## JEK (20 Jul 2011)

Westyggx: The link does'nt seem to work in your quote, this one should: http://www.plantswap.se/forum/viewtopic ... highlight=
The filter is an Eden 501.


----------



## JEK (11 Aug 2011)

Update after trimming and cleaning. The algae problems are not so bad anymore...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (11 Aug 2011)

that is turning into an elegant little stunner!


----------



## JEK (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks!


----------

